# 4 AWG disconnets



## fyr4efect (Sep 7, 2018)

Moving my start battery to the forward hatch using #4 awg. New to marine mods, I am looking for a quick disconnect/ terminal block from the merc 25hp elhpt power cable to the #4 extension cables. Has anyone done this? Any info appreciated. The engine will be hung next week, so I don't know the merc 25 power cable size.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 7, 2018)

Most use ‘power posts’ like in the link. They also make single posts. But ‘quick disconnect’ and battery cables are two terms normally NOT used together.

https://www.electricalhub.com/blue-sea-2016-dual-power-post-connectors?_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3MbBsaqq3QIVhYizCh3V6A2vEAQYBCABEgKa_fD_BwE


----------



## KMixson (Sep 8, 2018)

I have used these type of quick connectors in automotive applications and they work well. You may want to ask around about using them in a marine environment.

https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Golf/811/P-1205/10002/-1


----------



## fyr4efect (Sep 8, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Most use ‘power posts’ like in the link. They also make single posts. But ‘quick disconnect’ and battery cables are two terms normally NOT used together.
> 
> https://www.electricalhub.com/blue-sea-2016-dual-power-post-connectors?_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3MbBsaqq3QIVhYizCh3V6A2vEAQYBCABEgKa_fD_BwE[/quote
> 
> Thx for the link. This is what I was looking for.


----------



## fyr4efect (Sep 8, 2018)

KMixson said:


> I have used these type of quick connectors in automotive applications and they work well. You may want to ask around about using them in a marine environment.
> 
> https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Golf/811/P-1205/10002/-1



Buying my engine from Cabelas. They are putting it on next week. I'll see what they use. Thx for your info. I have a feeling I'll be putting the connectors myself.


----------



## fyr4efect (Sep 8, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Most use ‘power posts’ like in the link. They also make single posts. But ‘quick disconnect’ and battery cables are two terms normally NOT used together.
> 
> https://www.electricalhub.com/blue-sea-2016-dual-power-post-connectors?_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3MbBsaqq3QIVhYizCh3V6A2vEAQYBCABEgKa_fD_BwE



Battery cable quick disconnect Learjet. Use to work on these. I have a lot to learn with marine wrenching. Don't want to sound like an idiot when I ask the Cabelas guys to put a quick disconnect. https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1891/43625412884_f2d74fff74_b.jpg


----------



## eshaw (Sep 8, 2018)

I used the Anderson connector for my trolling motor but it's 6 awg. On my off road truck I used some quick disconnects for a welder. They just plug into each other but that's for some pretty heavy guage wire too.


----------



## LDog (Sep 8, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> Battery cable quick disconnect Learjet. Use to work on these. I have a lot to learn with marine wrenching. Don't want to sound like an idiot when I ask the Cabelas guys to put a quick disconnect. https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1891/43625412884_f2d74fff74_b.jpg



When I saw this post, I thought of those too. 24V batteries used for some jets and (IIRC) the -60 GTC Generator in the AF. They were heavy duty and are kinda pricey 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Concorde-Battery-D8565-5-2-24-Volt-Aircraft-Battery-Unused-Govt-Surplus-/231412594645


----------



## fyr4efect (Sep 8, 2018)

LDog said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > Battery cable quick disconnect Learjet. Use to work on these. I have a lot to learn with marine wrenching. Don't want to sound like an idiot when I ask the Cabelas guys to put a quick disconnect. https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1891/43625412884_f2d74fff74_b.jpg
> ...



Yeah the quick release terminal was around 100 and the 24v batt around 1700. I hated going in the "hell hole" to work on those. 6' 240lb. Were you an A&P? 
I just ordered the power post that DaleH link'd. I think they will work fine. I think I will install them before I take my grizz 1448 to Cabelas to mount the engine. They can just hook up the engine power cable to my posts. Thx all for the great info.


----------



## LDog (Sep 8, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> Yeah the quick release terminal was around 100 and the 24v batt around 1700. I hated going in the "hell hole" to work on those. 6' 240lb. Were you an A&P?
> I just ordered the power post that DaleH link'd. I think they will work fine. I think I will install them before I take my grizz 1448 to Cabelas to mount the engine. They can just hook up the engine power cable to my posts. Thx all for the great info.



Naw, I was a bomb loader in the early 80's on the F-111F at RAF Lakenheath, then cross trained to AGE (Aerospace Ground Equipment) when I went into the Tenn ANG (no bombs to load on a C130, lol).
Being a crew chief or avionics would have definitely paid better when I got out :LOL2:


----------



## fyr4efect (Sep 9, 2018)

LDog said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the quick release terminal was around 100 and the 24v batt around 1700. I hated going in the "hell hole" to work on those. 6' 240lb. Were you an A&P?
> ...



F-111 wow! That is a badass plane. I was an A.O. [aviation ordnance] Navy reserve in the 80's. Crewman on H-3 Combat SAR then on P-3 Orion. Didn't get an A&P till 2005. What boat do you have?


----------



## LDog (Sep 9, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> F-111 wow! That is a badass plane. I was an A.O. [aviation ordnance] Navy reserve in the 80's. Crewman on H-3 Combat SAR then on P-3 Orion. Didn't get an A&P till 2005. What boat do you have?


That's a bad ass helo (and job!!) and I always thought the Orion was a cool mission!

The Aardvark was definitely more 'fun' to work than the BUFF (did a little time at Carswell AFB in Ft. Worth, TX, working equipment maintenance for the B-52 load crews).

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45192
Unfortunately, due to work and the weather (and my having to work on them outside), I've not been able to do much with them so far #-o


----------



## fyr4efect (Sep 9, 2018)

LDog said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > F-111 wow! That is a badass plane. I was an A.O. [aviation ordnance] Navy reserve in the 80's. Crewman on H-3 Combat SAR then on P-3 Orion. Didn't get an A&P till 2005. What boat do you have?
> ...



You know if you do just a little every day [even 10 min.] it adds up. Good luck with your projects. Cheers


----------

